# Files Inside a PKG



## OnlyRipper (Jun 1, 2019)

I have a question regarding pkg.I'm new to using freebsd.
Let's say i have  a pkg called X.After installing it how can i update only the files inside this pkg,more precisely how to check if the files inside this folder X created by pkg X are up to date?
I just don't to check for updates for all pkgs already installed.


----------



## Emrion (Jun 1, 2019)

Unless I ain't understanding your question:
`pkg upgrade X`


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 1, 2019)

And to check if the package doesn't have any updates available you'd use pkg-version(8) but the syntax depends a bit on the way you installed the package. Assuming you used a binary repository (so "`# pkg install X`") you could use `pkg version -n X` where the character behind the name will determine it's status.

See the manualpage(s) for more details on that.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2019)

OnlyRipper said:


> I just don't to check for updates for all pkgs already installed.


Why not? You should keep _everything_ up to date or you might get weird dependency issues.


----------



## OnlyRipper (Jun 14, 2019)

Emrion said:


> Unless I ain't understanding your question:
> `pkg upgrade X`





ShelLuser said:


> And to check if the package doesn't have any updates available you'd use pkg-version(8) but the syntax depends a bit on the way you installed the package. Assuming you used a binary repository (so "`# pkg install X`") you could use `pkg version -n X` where the character behind the name will determine it's status.
> 
> See the manualpage(s) for more details on that.





SirDice said:


> Why not? You should keep _everything_ up to date or you might get weird dependency issues.




Thank you for all your messages.Sorry for my delayed response.I've been busy with some exams.
Also in the free time i've read a little more about FreeBSD (In general,like most common issues  - Newbie version)
Now i know how to upgrade something specific.
I'm afraid that if i upgrade some pkg to newer versions it might end up with come conflicts.


----------



## Emrion (Jun 16, 2019)

> I'm afraid that if i upgrade some pkg to newer versions it might end up with come conflicts.


This happens from time to time. If you have a means to save your current system (`bectl` if you have zfs on root or if you are in a VM in order to backup before upgrade), it's worth to try a `pkg upgrade` as *SirDice* said when you encounter any problem after upgraded a single software.

It saved me several times.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jun 16, 2019)

> I'm afraid that if i upgrade some pkg to newer versions it might end up with come conflicts.


 Which is exactly why SirDice said what he did. If you are coming from Linux, keep in mind that FreeBSD errs on the side of stability, not bleeding edge. Linux (not all distros) tend to provide the latest packages but this can cause issues.


----------



## OnlyRipper (Jun 18, 2019)

I come from nothing.that's why i'm asking these silly question.Someone might think i'm stupid,but i'm not that stupid.
I ask these silly questions becuase they are at the bottom of building something.Never worked with linux more thatn i've worked with FreeBSD.
I apologize if my questions are for newbies,but that's what i am right now.
Thank you alot for all of your help! and thanks for not telling me i'm a dummy


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jun 18, 2019)

You are not a dummy for asking questions at all! I assumed because of the question you were coming from Linux, my fault, apologies.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2019)

OnlyRipper said:


> I come from nothing.


We all did. We were all FreeBSD newbies once too.


> That's why I'm asking these silly question. Someone might think I'm stupid, but I'm not that stupid.


A wise man learns more from asking a dumb question than a dumb person learns from a wise answer.


----------

